# [Nota de difusión] Controlador de LED de 16 canales



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Driver LED buck de 16 canales y 50mA con corrección de puntos y dimming para escala de grises* (22/09/2011)





*Linear Technology* acaba de presentar el *LT3745*, un driver LED integrado de 16 canales con un Controlador-Convertidor reductor de 55V.

Este driver LED es capaz de suministrar corrientes de hasta 75mA para cada canal, pudiendo regular hasta 36V para LEDs en serie, resultando ideal para aplicaciones como grandes paneles de LEDs.

Cada canal dispone de corrección de puntos individual de 6 bits y dimming PWM de 12 bits para escala de grises. En conjunción con su tiempo mínimo de respuesta, de 0.5µs, el *LT3745* ofrece una gran variedad de contrastes dinámicos.

Entre otras características, tanto la corrección de puntos como el dimming en escala de grises pueden configurarse mediante un puerto serie con lógica TTL/CMOS.

*Datasheet LT3745*


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Sep 28, 2011)

masomenos que hace el driver? controla el color? del LED ?es que no entiendo mucho de esto, y andaba buscando la manera de hacerme un pequeño panel publicitario con un PIC pero estba buscando drivers para LEDs RGB. salu2


----------

